# AHB Articles: New to brewing



## Anno (17/12/12)

This is the discussion topic for article: New to brewing


----------



## sponge (17/12/12)

Welcome.

There's plenty of information in here for just about any question you could think of. 

Have a read through various topics and search for answers using the search function up the top right hand corner of the website.

Probably best not to start a new thread and wiki article to introduce yourself, as you can do that here

Also, talking about whisky and other things along those lines aren't allowed on this site, so just a little heads up with that also.


----------

